# Megs Clay



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I just want the claybar, is this do-able?

I'm going to end up with half a ton of QD spray at this rate!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

you would be best gettin this imo

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10053

3+ bars works out an excellent deal!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Is it too fine though?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The only other Meguiar ones we do are the pro ones 

We cannot split the megs quik clay packs as we wouldnt be able to sell them as quik clay packs 

You could always buy the pack and give the spray away to a relative for Chrimbo 

Johnny


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Is it too fine though?


it might be i like it but then dont come accross cars in such a bad state.

maybe this would suit you

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9130


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Got a link for the pro ones? How do they compare the the pack?



Johnnyopolis said:


> You could always buy the pack and give the spray away to a relative for Chrimbo
> 
> Johnny


The only trouble with that is I clean all their cars!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Overspray Clay Agresive
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9131

Overspray Clay Mild 
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9130

The mild would be pretty much like the Quik Clay (well thats what I found!)

Johnny


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Why would the one in the pack be different to ones sold seperately? Doesn't seem to make sense?

I'll give the mild one a try! 

Order coming tonight for those + other stuff.

And can we improve on the ordering times this time! 21 hours I had to wait previously to get my stuff from ordering!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

How big is the overspray clay (mild) compared to the one in the QD pack?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Blue one is the pro bar


----------

